# Hi new here



## Smithy1496 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi everyone . Have various reptiles and dogs cats and tropical fish. Our new additions are 2 male 3 month old degus. They are so cute. They have not been handled and are eager to get out of cage. I have read loads on Internet about how to start training. Just wondered what everyone else's views are about trianning and treats to use
Many thanks in advance


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome to the forums, you might be better posting this question on the rodents section as well, there seems to be more traffic through that section. Ive never owned goos but I have tamed hamsters, mice, gerbils and rats who were a wee bit nervy, I tend to sit in an empty bath with a few treats and let the animal walk over me and get used to sitting on me. Im not sure if degus might be able to jump out of the bath though.


----------

